# Overthinking Location



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

In a recent friendly discussion with a BFF fellow prepper about a real estate purchase I (a lone wolf) have been considering, the following points were made:

1. Topography: Better to have trees, brush, aroyos, etc., in order to be able to hide should you have an "invasion" of bad guys. OR better to be in flat land with no obstructions to view so you can see the bad guys coming (i.e., grasslands, high desert). Also, possible lower chance of wild fire blasting through (easy to clear area around house?).

2. Isolation: Miles from any other dwelling or town means fewer people to invade on your privacy. BUT in the event of emergency, no help.

3. Access: Bordering BLM land with an access gate -- nobody can build close to you, at least on that side. BUT it also allows access to your property by anybody hunting, camping, whatever on that BLM land. No Trespassing signs, cameras, etc., won't stop bad guys.

What do you think?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Public land is a BIG no for me. Read the forums and just about the whole countries plan, especially the city idiots. Is to BO and live off the land. Which means after a week of so public land will basically be the new city. Filled with desperate sheaple. Why would anybody want to be near that mess??


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Here in New Mexico I don't want to be close to the interstate highway. We are about 1/4 miles from a state highway that does not get much use except for bird season in the Fall. From a prepper standpoint I would like more isolation but here the population is located close to the rivers for irrigation water. Kind'a nice to have farmers for neighbors, they allow me to hunt on their land and I can buy meat on the hoof. We are not bugging out. Located about 100 miles from the major city in the state, we are sitting pretty. by the time any gangsters get to us our neighborhood will be well fortified, everyone around here carries shotguns or rifles.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I live in town but I can get to my farm in short order. There is no road frontage, about a 1/2 mile view all around and briars make an outstanding barricade for the camper, like a boma but much more dense. one way in, one way out. It's like heaven.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> 1. Topography: Better to have trees, brush, aroyos, etc., in order to be able to hide should you have an "invasion" of bad guys. OR better to be in flat land with no obstructions to view so you can see the bad guys coming (i.e., grasslands, high desert). Also, possible lower chance of wild fire blasting through (easy to clear area around house?).


Well let me ask you what kind of house do you have? An Earth Ship style house in Death Valley would be lovely, you can see for miles and people would die trying to get there... A place hidden in the woods would be nice, plenty of natural resources, cover and concealment but, that might attract others as well. Your problem isn't just the "bad guys" who invade but, the people who just have nothing are trying to get something, anything from running to the hills.



ItsJustMe said:


> 2. Isolation: Miles from any other dwelling or town means fewer people to invade on your privacy. BUT in the event of emergency, no help.


During SHTF they won't be able to help you in an emergency if your in the city...



ItsJustMe said:


> 3. Access: Bordering BLM land with an access gate -- nobody can build close to you, at least on that side. BUT it also allows access to your property by anybody hunting, camping, whatever on that BLM land. No Trespassing signs, cameras, etc., won't stop bad guys.


And that is all true pre-SHTF, post-SHTF it won't matter whats legal or who the BLM gives access to. People are coming whether you want them to or not...


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

When looking to buy, don't rush. Find the best place you can that you can afford without overextending your finances. There is no perfect location.

Myself, I think being on water or a few miles from a lake or river would be ideal. Its a water source for drinking and gardening and a food source. Yes you may have a well but what's to say it wont break. My previous house had the well breaking all the time. We finally had to have a new well drilled. Living on a dirt road or dead end road is better than a paved road, less travelers.

Find a partner, someone you can trust. A partner will help build food stores and will provide you will an extra set of eyes and ears.


----------

